
No more pi day, create ml day - notpidaymlday
3&#x2F;14 is py day. If math is to be dedicated a day, I think it should be a day to show or think about concepts that can shape our future. Pi is a beautiful number but nothing more, Euler number is a better option in my opinion, but I think we should replace pi day with something more interesting, a day in which you can show some wonderful things about maths and science, a day to celebrate.
======
kseistrup
Like π-day, this can obviously only be used in countries that use month/day
notation for dates:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country)

